# Unable to install BSD, unable to partition disk



## xabsal (Nov 22, 2022)

I try to install BSD on an old iMac. All is going fine until the disk partition. As a debian partition already exists,  I need to run thru the Partition Editor.There I select Add a partition, the menu shows me the type of partition( freebsd-UFS), its size( the size made available on the hard drive) but I'm unable to either modify its size or enter the mount point(/) or the label: keyboard input is inoperative. I can't go further. Incidentally I came back to a shell promt...and I got a prompt as expected followed by the characters I typed("/", and the label).


----------



## CuatroTorres (Nov 23, 2022)

Could you be modifying the MBR/GPT scheme? You must create the partitions from it and not on it. Try guided partitioning and see how it turns out, then go back and create your own.








						Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD
					

Guide about how to install FreeBSD, the minimum hardware requirements and supported architectures, how to create the installation media, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 24, 2022)

What happens if you use 'automatic partitioning' for ZFS?


----------



## xabsal (Nov 25, 2022)

I moved to NomadBSD, everything works fine. So I can keep my Debian and boot on either OS. Thanks


----------

